# I'm feelin a little better today!!! exercise,exercise,exercise



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

I went cycling for 40 minutes in my local gym and I sweat like a pig but when I got off that bike and walked outside and felt so much more alive yet I still have the amount of DP/DR buts reduced to like 30 or 40 %. Anybody get relief from exercise!!! I also felt happier it lifted my depression and anxiety a little bit.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

agree, exercise is very good for mood..I think alot of people with dp including my self got depression first. It makes sense to exercise to balance neurotransmitters.

I would say exercise is no 1

When I sprint I felt very good, I do feel disconnected from my self, But it it improves my mood its one step to dealing with depression and anxiety.

But it needs to be done regular, all the time.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I think most people with dp do have some form of depression,

One of the best books I bout on depression

http://www.amazon.com/The-Depression-Cure-Program-without/dp/0738213888/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372202063&sr=8-1&keywords=6+step+depression

I also included mindfulness with it, as well as other dp exercises.


----------



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks and ya now I'm like addicted to cycling!!!!! I love it!!!!!!! Whenever I feel depressed I hop on my bike and ride around!!!


----------

